# Usb Raketenwerfer Treiber



## Sushimann (17. Juni 2010)

Hi also ich hab vor nem halben jahr von meinen kumpels einen usb raketenwerfer geschenkt bekommen jetzt wollt ichs mal ausprobieren weil ich vorher kei zeit hatte aber jetzt kommts zum problem der treiber lässt sich nicht installieren auf der treiber cd steht auch das es nur für xp oder win 2000 gedacht is

es handelt sich hierum
usb-raketenwerfer, USb Ventilator: c enter USB Raketenwerfer "Missile Launcher Pan Tilt"

hab jetzt mal gegoogled aber find keinen passenden treiber der funktioniert
kennt ihr einen treiber der auf vista 64bit läuft? könnt ihr mir einen schicken


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Den Treiber schon mal getestet: PEARL Support: Treiberdownload, Dokumentationen? Auf der Produktseite steht ja was von Vista-Support, vielleicht ist also die Software aktueller.

Das Problem ist nämlich sonst, dass dies umgelabelte China-Ware ist. Ob der Hersteller dafür überhaupt neue Treiber erstellt, ist halt fraglich. Gibt sicherlich zig andere Namen unter denen das Gerät läuft, vielleicht hast du Glück wenn du ein baugleiches Gerät findest.

Ansonsten musst du halt eine Virtual Machine nehmen, VirtualBox etc. und da dann XP drauf hauen.


----------



## Sushimann (17. Juni 2010)

thx das is das richtige programm weil da war ne anleiutung dabei die genau der mjitgelieferten entspricht
das einzige is ich kann die richtungstasten nicht anklicken ein plan wieso das nicht geht? ich kann acuh nicht feuern  vll falsche version irgendwelche tipps?


----------

